# plastic vs live bait



## wassonoff (Nov 1, 2007)

well im a little new to fishing in general and trying to learn the ropes here - reading through some of the forums i've noticed a LOT of people use the plastic bait (excuse me i'm not familiar with the correct term.... :? 

what are the benefits of each and where are each bait going to provide you with a greater success?


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello,
Welcome to our forum, Thanks for joining. By plastics I think they mean a rubber worm type bait. It could be a regular worm, Stick bait, Creature bait, or like a lizard. These are the most common, but there are variants of each one. The success or failure really depends on your presentation and confidence. More importantly is learning about the fish and what it's habits are (time of day and season) and then your objective is to match its food source and present it to right to the fish. Do you have any worm type baits? If so let us know what you have and someone for sure can tell you how to try to fish with it this time of year or even if it is a good choice this time of year. 

I know this was not really helpful, but we can go on for days about each type of plastic available.


----------



## wassonoff (Nov 2, 2007)

well i am open to suggestions, i have been using nightcrawlers and occasionally trout worms where it would be usefull - but i have never usd rubber bait - i mainly fish in ponds/rivers (charles river) where the wateris pretty murkey i used night crawlers at one point on the river and the water was shallow enough that i could see them biting but would get away with the nightcrawler every time!!

i think maybe it bait might have been too big for the fish i was tackling?

i have started some research about fish and their habitats and so on & i'm sure it would take a while to grasp it all

i guess my main question for the meantime is while fishing is semi-shallow murkey water (river) are there a particular types of bait to use - i'm not sure what type of fish it was and still wasn't sure even when researching last night

thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 2, 2007)

Generally speaking live bait versus artificial is more a difference in style, passive versus active fishing. With artificials you're typically feeling a strike rather than looking for a bobber to run, you're also casting to cover areas rather then casting and letting it rest for long periods of time. In my opinion if you're fishing for fun and for bass or trout, I go with artificials and "hunt" for them. If you're fishing for cats or carp then use a food based or live bait learn where they eat(or if you read the carp threads on here train them to eat where you want!). It's all fishing and it's all good! I will say that live bait will generally outfish artificials but nothing beats feeling that strike or the tap and then setting on t-rigged plastic!


----------



## wassonoff (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you! that was exactly what i was looking for - thank you for your time


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - glad to see you here.

If you have any questions (and this goes for everyone) ask away, the people here are ACTIVE, friendly and helpful. 

And this site is the BEST out there IMHO :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Nov 2, 2007)

I forgot:

WELCOME!


and be sure to listen to that ^ guy! He catches so many fish that I think PA is going to make him buy a commercial license! :lol:


----------

